# FS: Computer power supply, Graphics card, Sound card and ram



## z400

Bought this card to put in my new desktop.
I installed it for 3 days and well, i just dont NEED it.
I dont have any use for the awesome things this card can do.

its like new.
Hasnt been thrashed or bashed.
Has been taken care of.
Adult owned


Will either sale out right
Will also accept trades
Will also combine this with anything else i own for a trade or trades of some sort. 










Little bit of info on the card...


Brand Creative
Model Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer
Audio core
Audio Chipset X-Fi
Channels 7.1
Sample Rate 96KHz
Digital Audio 24-bit
SNR Stereo Output 109dB
Front and Rear Channels 109dB
Center, Subwoofer and Side Channels 109dB
Ports
Line In Yes
Line Out Front/Rear/Center/Subwoofer/Rear Center
SPDIF In Yes
SPDIF Out Yes
MIC In Yes
Spec
Interface PCI
System Requirements Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Intel Pentium III 1 GHz, AMD 1 GHz processor or faster
Intel, AMD or 100% compatible motherboard chipset
Available PCI 2.1 slot
256MB RAM
600MB of free hard disk space
CD-ROM/CD-RW or CD/DVD-ROM for software installation
Features
Features Get the speed you need when every second counts
Win big with a powerful audio processing engine that boosts real game performance by up to 15% over motherboard audio and still gives you the fullest audio effects possible!

Hear your enemies before they find you
X-Fi CMSS-3D Headphone creates nine virtual speakers over stereo headphones for positional audio that's so accurate you can actually locate enemies by sound. Multichannel speakers are even better with audio cues that let you hear exactly where they are—even between speakers.

Immerse yourself in a new dimension of sound
Bullets whiz past your head. Explosions shake the room. Take reality to the next level with EAX ADVANCED HD sound effects in games.

Get lost in the details
Revitalize your compressed game sounds with X-Fi Crystalizer and hear crisp, sharp gunshots and deep, booming explosions for the most intense gaming experience ever.

Restore the details and vibrance to your music and movies
X-Fi Crystalizer repairs the damage that MP3 and WMA compression causes and intelligently enhances high and low frequencies for cleaner music playback and more realistic movie sound.

Expand your stereo music and movies into surround sound
X-Fi CMSS-3D matches the sound to your headphones or multichannel speakers and positions specific audio elements—such as voice in the center and ambient sounds in surrounding channels, so your music and movies sound more alive.

Enjoy truly cinematic movie sound
The Sound Blaster X-Fi sound card delivers THX certified surround sound and includes Cyberlink PowerDVD software with DTS and Dolby Digital-EX decoding via free download for an unbeatable DVD movie watching experience.

Advanced audio and music creation features
A dedicated audio creation mode supports near transparent conversion between any resolutions, digital-matched recording, low-latency ASIO support and more. 


$55 shipped


I bought this graphics card 2 months ago.
I was going to install it in my new desktop i had just bought the same month.
Well, my needs do not require me to have this graphics card.
The graphics card that come stock on my desktop is damn good.
So i do not need this card.

It is brand new.
I opened the box only to make sure everything was there in the box

Will either sale out right
Will also accept trades
Will also combine this with anything else i own for a trade or trades of some sort. 











A little bit of info about this card..

Model
Brand EVGA
Model 512-P3-N862-AR
Interface
Interface PCI Express 2.0 x16
Chipset
Chipset Manufacturer NVIDIA
GPU GeForce 9600 GT
Core clock 675MHz
Stream Processors 64
Memory
Memory Clock 1800MHz
Memory Size 512MB
Memory Interface 256-bit
Memory Type GDDR3
3D API
DirectX DirectX 10
OpenGL OpenGL 2.0
Ports
DVI 2
TV-Out HDTV / S-Video Out
General
RAMDAC 400 MHz
Max Resolution 2560 x 1600
RoHS Compliant Yes
SLI Supported Yes
Cooler With Fan
System Requirements Minimum of a 400 Watt power supply
Power Connector 6 Pin
Dual-Link DVI Supported Yes
Windows Vista Certified for Windows Vista
HDCP Ready Yes
Packaging
Package Contents 512-P3-N862-AR
Driver Disk
User Manual
HDTV Cable
S-Video Cable
Power Cable 

$90 shipped


Need to sell this. 
Its in excellent condition. 
Hasnt ever been pushed to its limits. 

I had this in one of my low budget built computers for 3 months. 
It was a replacement for the stock power supply in the computer. 

Perfect for about any computer that doesnt need a power supply that exceeds 550w. Its got everything i ever needed. 










I bought it from a computer shop close by, i could only find it online on one site. 
http://www.digilinkcomputers.com/pr...d=774&osCsid=11e9225ff17b34904b35dce127bba89d



I'll take $50 for it. 
$55 and i'll install a 120mm Antec 3 speed blue led fan.


3 512mb 400 sticks
1 256mb stick
all 4 are DDR






Make an offer






You can PM me here or reply here if your interested or have any questions.
I do accept paypal and money orders.


Thanks

-Sean


----------



## El quad core

Is that ram PC800? If it is I will take it for 40 bucks. I could upgrade my parents' computer.


----------



## z400

Oh man i wish it was, i would have sold it to you for $35. 

Its actually PC400


----------



## z400

Its 8:53 right now where im from.

I'll give you guys a deal for the next 3 hours.

$160 shipped for the power supply, graphics card and sound card.


----------



## JlCollins005

el quad not to point out the obvious but he did say it was ddr400 in his original post, and if you look at the pics you can clearly see its says ddr400


----------



## Dystopia

that 9600gt is not worth $90, sorry. You can get a 9800GT for 100 so.....and new.....

also that psu is not worth 50...you can get and OCZ 600W with a total of i think 72A on 12V rails for 60....


----------



## z400

Elimin8or said:


> that 9600gt is not worth $90, sorry. You can get a 9800GT for 100 so.....and new.....
> 
> also that psu is not worth 50...you can get and OCZ 600W with a total of i think 72A on 12V rails for 60....



Well then it looks like i paid more then what i should have huh? 

$130 for the PSU, GFX card, and sound card. 


Paypal- ridewake210@aim.com


----------



## z400

Any offers?


----------



## Cleric7x9

sorry man, you are asking way too much money


----------



## Aastii

Silly question here, can you SLI with cards of the same chipset but different models?

So i have 2x 8600GT in SLI atm, if i got a 9600GT and an 8600GT, would they SLI together, and would performance be that much better?


----------



## z400

No, they have to both be 9600 gt's or 8600 gt's. 

They can be different brands though.


----------



## z400

Cleric7x9 said:


> sorry man, you are asking way too much money




Well thanks for pointing that out. 

I asked for offers and you post something like that. 
Obviously i dont know what you computer guru's can buy these items for. 
I obviously got ripped off apparently.

Im simply wanting to sell the items i have posted. 
I stated "Any offers?". Which means i am open for offers on the things i have listed.


----------



## Cleric7x9

i was trying to help you out.

obviously nobody wants your crap.

go lick a scrotum pal


----------



## z400

Gee thanks asshole. 
Go slit your throat.


----------



## massahwahl

Man I wish you would have had the ram for sale three days ago when I bought it off ebay  I waited forever for someone to post some DDR400 for sale! 

Good luck on the other stuff! I agree with the others though you should drastically cut your prices. I just picked up a brand new antec 400watt off ebay for $25


----------



## Aastii

z400 said:


> No, they have to both be 9600 gt's or 8600 gt's.
> 
> They can be different brands though.



Alright thankyou very much for the info, i'll be passing then


----------



## z400

Everything has been sold.


----------

